

Why We Removed Our Phone Number From Our Website - mvaxelaire
http://wistia.com/blog/scaling-support-why-we-removed-our-phone-number-from-our-website

======
JoshTv
No number is better than a fake number. Even though having a phone number on
your website makes it a little more credible but if its non-existing then its
useless.

------
lifeisstillgood
It does not matter how you spin it - you reduced customer support to save
costs.

That's fine but its annoying pretending otherwise. Maybe offer different
support packages, a paid channel where someone actually calls and spends time.
Rackspace is an interesting model in this area - you pay for support, through
higher costs or literally.

But if its hard shooting, downloading, editing, uploading and linking to
video, well, it _is_ hard. Tell folks that.

What ever you do however, don't believe the $4m support call.

